# Classical Music Library Software



## Ripvanwinkle (Jul 8, 2012)

I apologize if this is not the correct thread for this.

What classical music collection software do you use? I currently use Catraxx but it doesn't really support the classical music crowd. I tried the Magnificat software but all the features it advertises doesn't work and the publisher's promise to provide updates and fixes has not been forthcoming. I got ripped off for that one.

Anyway, looking for a good piece of software to catalogue my classical music collection.

THANKS


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Holy! It is Ripvanwinkle. I saw a post of yours the other day and wondered if you were going to post again ever. I hope this would be the proper thread, and it is indeed the proper section. I don't actually use any software, so I cannot be of service! Sorry... wasteful post? Well... that would be my specialty.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I can contribute another useless and probably wasteful post: There is - or was - an app named Classicat, a database specifically designed for the purpose you may be intending. Unfortunately, the site seems to be blocked, and the last I knew the software hadn't been modified to work with recent versions of Windows.

Back when I was working with it, I found the data entering to be severely tedious.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

You might like to consider Muso - I'm the software author and classical music enthusiast - I'm keen to make it the best solution for classical music so can change it as needed if anyone would like to suggest enhancements. I'm currently working on an enhancement which will allow you to drill down by _any _hierarchy you choose (Composer to Sub-Genre to Work, Sub-Genre to Composer, Conductor to Orchestra to Compser, etc etc).

Is it a digital music collection you are wanting to catalog or just the ability to catalog your CDs without necessarily playing music? Muso does the former but could be adapted to do the latter I think.

http://klarita.net/muso.html

http://forums.slimdevices.com/showt...Support-Thread&p=728061&viewfull=1#post728061


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I can contribute another useless and probably wasteful post: There is - or was - an app named Classicat, a database specifically designed for the purpose you may be intending. Unfortunately, the site seems to be blocked, and the last I knew the software hadn't been modified to work with recent versions of Windows.


Careful, don't go to classicats.co.uk and hit the Enter link without first reading the warning like I just did! Dodgy site alert...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bassClef said:


> Careful, don't go to classicats.co.uk and hit the Enter link without first reading the warning like I just did! Dodgy site alert...


A Google search on Classicat brings up a lot of hits that look dodgy to me. The blocked/diverted site I mentioned is theoretically the home of TD Software, the outfit that owned the database app I once used. Actually, if they had maintained updates and improved its CDDB capability, the software would be worth checking out.


----------



## fncll (Dec 11, 2012)

There's always BRIAN's little brother: Beyond Category -= http://www.jazzdiscography.com/BeCat/

I used Collectorz Music Collector for a long time and it worked pretty well -= http://www.collectorz.com/music/


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Same here: I use Music Collector. It allows you to enter data manually, search through online catalogs, ID by entering the disk, or by scanning the bar code.


----------



## Ripvanwinkle (Jul 8, 2012)

I am trying Muso right now and don't quite understand it yet. Music Collector looked good but I could not import my records from Catraxx to it. I really don't want to enter my collection by fat finger again. Classicat is a bust, don't even try it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Ripvanwinkle said:


> I am trying Muso right now and don't quite understand it yet.


It's for collections which are digitised on your network already, not for catalogging CDs. There's a fledgling wiki for it started here:
http://muso.wetpaint.com

Need any further help, just ask.


----------



## Ripvanwinkle (Jul 8, 2012)

bassClef said:


> It's for collections which are digitised on your network already, not for catalogging CDs. There's a fledgling wiki for it started here:
> http://muso.wetpaint.com
> 
> Need any further help, just ask.


Yeah, you're right. It doesn't work well for cataloguing. I need a comprehensive software package that will catalogue as well as play the music files. So far Catraxx does it best but it takes some serious manipulation to get it to work well with classical music.


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

I am still using ClassiCat (TDWARE) in Windows 8.1 compatibility mode for XP. I don't know any better app for cataloging classical music.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Vinski said:


> I am still using ClassiCat (TDWARE) in Windows 8.1 compatibility mode for XP. I don't know any better app for cataloging classical music.


I use the ClassiCat as well. It still works in Windows 8.1?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

What's wrong with iTunes?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Classicat*



Jerome said:


> What's wrong with iTunes?


I do not know.

ClassiCat is an Access based program that can generate all sorts of reports.

For example, attached is a report that lists all of my recordings of Brahms:
View attachment brahms.PDF


Here is report that lists all of my recordings with Alsop conducting:
View attachment alsop report.PDF


I can also generate reports by genre, instruments and label.


----------



## carlmichaels (May 2, 2012)

iTunes for me. "Album" is a whole piece, "songs" are the movements. Not perfect though as since a Playlist will not allow scrolling by composer and the Genre will not allow shuffling of whole albums. Or perhaps I just haven't invested enough time exploring how to accomplish this..


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Jerome said:


> What's wrong with iTunes?


It's built-in notions of how to organize music don't work especially well for classical.

At least you can tweak iTunes a bit, though. With the iPhone player you're locked in to doing it apple's way, and it's pretty deadly buggy when it comes to downloading music.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

But iTunes only works if you're trying to catalog music files and not a physical CD collection. The OP didn't specify but I think maybe he's looking for both? What would be cool is if I can catalog my CDs by scanning the barcodes and all the info pops up.


----------



## Metalhed (Nov 27, 2013)

I've used OrangeCD for about 8 years now for my cd collection - mostly classic rock and metal - over 3000 cd's and I have been very happy with it - it scans the cd in the drive to add it to the database, and has the option to upload your collection to the web - not sure if it is still supported or how well it will handle classical music but I believe you can try it for free...


----------

